# Christmas 2011 Lotto



## QldKev (20/12/11)

Christmas 2011 Lotto 


A bit late kicking this off, but here goes...

If your not sure what I'm on about here is the last one
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=55382
and one before it
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=50168



Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm Sunday 25-DEC-2011 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is always has been. The winner is numbers drawn from the first draw on Monday 26-DEC-2011 (or the next day if there is no Keno on 26-DEC)

2. Don't post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you don't win... you will be shamed, and banned from further entries.

3. There will be 3 winners!
First number drawn wins all the even number entries.
2, 4, 6, 8.....

Second number drawn gets every second odd number
1, 5, 9, 13...

Third number drawn gets the other odd numbers.
3, 7, 11, 15...

If there is not an even distribution, due to not all 80 spots filled, as the organiser I have the right to move around winnings to fair things up; but will aim for 50% first place, 25% second, 25% third.

You do not need to post winning numbers, even if it is a different prize pool

If you have multiple entries and win only on 1 you still need to post your other entries.
You receive all bottles from all loosing numbers from you category. Eg. If the numbers 3, 7, 11 won the person with 11 being third will only end up with a max of 17 beers sent to them.

5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw so the winner receives the beers as I've left it a bit late this year for Christmas

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry.

7. People what entered last time and did not send a bottle may not join in this Lotto.

8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive.

9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer! Failing that grab a nice commercial beer and send it, please no VB

10. All winners must have an Australian address to receive their winnings.

11. You must be 18 or older to enter.

12. Attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer, brew sheets are optional.

13. Each entry must total anything from 600ml or larger. 

I use a 3kg post pack and can get a couple of plastic bottles in it. Otherwise a glass bottle works out about the same price for postage.

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 39 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.

I will post a link to the Jupiter keno draw in the next couple of days.


I'll start the list

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.


----------



## Lecterfan (20/12/11)

A bit late kicking this off, but here goes...

If your not sure what I'm on about here is the last one
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=55382
and one before it
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=50168



Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm Sunday 25-DEC-2011 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is always has been. The winner is numbers drawn from the first draw on Monday 26-DEC-2011 (or the next day if there is no Keno on 26-DEC)

2. Don't post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you don't win... you will be shamed, and banned from further entries.

3. There will be 3 winners!
First number drawn wins all the even number entries.
2, 4, 6, 8.....

Second number drawn gets every second odd number
1, 5, 9, 13...

Third number drawn gets the other odd numbers.
3, 7, 11, 15...

If there is not an even distribution, due to not all 80 spots filled, as the organiser I have the right to move around winnings to fair things up; but will aim for 50% first place, 25% second, 25% third.

You do not need to post winning numbers, even if it is a different prize pool

If you have multiple entries and win only on 1 you still need to post your other entries.
You receive all bottles from all loosing numbers from you category. Eg. If the numbers 3, 7, 11 won the person with 11 being third will only end up with a max of 17 beers sent to them.

5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw so the winner receives the beers as I've left it a bit late this year for Christmas

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry.

7. People what entered last time and did not send a bottle may not join in this Lotto.

8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive.

9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer! Failing that grab a nice commercial beer and send it, please no VB

10. All winners must have an Australian address to receive their winnings.

11. You must be over 18 years old to enter.

12. Attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer, brew sheets are optional.

13. Bottles can be anything from 600ml or larger. 

I use a 3kg post pack and can get a couple of plastic bottles in it. Otherwise a glass bottle works out about the same price for postage.

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 39 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.

I will post a link to the Jupiter keno draw in the next couple of days.


I'll start the list

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Lecterfan
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.


----------



## ekul (20/12/11)

Nice one Kev! That big Dippa you left was the Bomb too, thanks mate

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Lecterfern
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19.
20.Ekul


----------



## pimpsqueak (20/12/11)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Lecterfern
8. pimpsqueak
9.
10. QldKev
11. 
12. QldKev
13. 
14. QldKev
15.
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19.
20.Ekul


----------



## Lecterfan (20/12/11)

Nice one Kev! That big Dippa you left was the Bomb too, thanks mate

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19.
20.Ekul


just changed 'er' to 'a'


----------



## petesbrew (20/12/11)

Ah, Why the hell not.
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfern
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19.
20.Ekul
[/quote]


----------



## bullsneck (20/12/11)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Lecterfan
8.
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19.
20.Ekul


----------



## QldKev (20/12/11)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8.
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19.
20.Ekul

Added Petesbrew back


----------



## felten (20/12/11)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8.
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19.
20.Ekul


----------



## petesbrew (20/12/11)

QldKev said:


> Added Petesbrew back


Cheers Kev. B)


----------



## mxd (20/12/11)

1. mxd
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8.
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19.
20.Ekul


----------



## Jarthy (20/12/11)

1. mxd
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8.
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Jarthy
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19.
20.Ekul


----------



## yum beer (20/12/11)

I'm in, better luck than last lotto hopefully.
I also added all numbers to help out the typing challenged..haha

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8.
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19.
20.Ekul
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Pennywise (20/12/11)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8.
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## keifer33 (20/12/11)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8.
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. Keifer33 
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (20/12/11)

Lucky 8

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. Keifer33 
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Fents (20/12/11)

1.
2.
3.Fents
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. Keifer33 
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## d3vour3r (20/12/11)

Might not have any home brew fo yas but i'll get a few nice crafty beers from the local boozer!

1.
2.
3.Fents
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. Keifer33 
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## technoicon (20/12/11)

1.Awesome Fury
2.
3.Fents
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. Keifer33 
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## pimpsqueak (20/12/11)

Pretty sure in post #4 up there, I had my name down in position 8. what happened there? :unsure:


----------



## seamad (20/12/11)

> 1.Awesome Fury
> 2.
> 3.Fents
> 4.
> ...


----------



## mxd (20/12/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Pretty sure in post #4 up there, I had my name down in position 8. what happened there? :unsure:



and I think I was 1


----------



## pimpsqueak (20/12/11)

mxd said:


> and I think I was 1



Indeed you were.

If people would be so kind as to double check back to the previous post after you add your name, it would sure save a lot of confusion. <_<


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (20/12/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Pretty sure in post #4 up there, I had my name down in position 8. what happened there? :unsure:



fixed 


1.Awesome Fury
2.
3.Fents
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.seamad
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (20/12/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Indeed you were.
> 
> If people would be so kind as to double check back to the previous post after you add your name, it would sure save a lot of confusion. <_<


i'll get fury to fix his too mate.


----------



## petesbrew (20/12/11)

Sorry Pimpsqueak. Looked like you, Bullsneck & myself replied too soon to each other.
I'll have a small selection of my finest put aside. Winner can choose when he PM's.


----------



## technoicon (20/12/11)

fixed 


1.Mxd
2.
3.Fents
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22.
23. Nick R
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27. 
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.
[/quote]


----------



## vykuza (20/12/11)

Quoted from Awesome Fury's post with "fixed" in it.



1.Mxd
2.
3.Fents
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22.
23. Nick R
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27. 
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30.
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## technoicon (20/12/11)

could we make this an article? might work better?


----------



## argon (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2.
3.Fents
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27. 
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30.
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## mxd (20/12/11)

Awesome Fury said:


> fixed



thanks


----------



## jyo (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2.
3.Fents
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30.
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## aussiechucka (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2.
3.Fents
4.
5.
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## pimpsqueak (20/12/11)

jyo said:


> Quote Pimpsqueak on 'D' resting-
> 
> In other words, if you were trying to convince a bunch of people to eat their own fecal matter, you better make damn sure they're hungry and there is nothing else lying about that is tastier.



LOL. I had forgotten about that little gem :lol:


----------



## waggastew (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2.
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## jyo (20/12/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> LOL. I had forgotten about that little gem :lol:



Funny shit, hey :lol: 

Good luck, gents.


----------



## Batz (20/12/11)

OK I'll join in this year. 

1.Mxd
2.
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.




Do we have a list of those who did not post a beer last year?


----------



## Spork (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2.
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Charst (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2.
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46.
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Wolfman (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2.
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46.
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.Wolfman
78.
79.
80.


----------



## pyrosx (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80.


----------



## seamad (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80.


----------



## riverside (20/12/11)

seamad said:


> 1.Mxd
> 2. pyrosx
> 3.Fents
> 4.
> ...


----------



## Rowy (20/12/11)

I'm an absolute numky when it comes to computers. How do I post on this this list?


----------



## manticle (20/12/11)

Find the most recent list.
Make sure the quote button shows a plus - otherwise click it until it does.
Click reply (NOT fast reply)
Delete the quote tags at the beginning and the end and add you name to whichever number you want that isn't yet taken.


I'm not in this time around. Not sure how much of what I've got that's decent to send to the winner and I'll be away for a while.


best of luck to all.


----------



## Rowy (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80.


----------



## itmechanic (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80.


----------



## adz1179 (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80.


----------



## mxd (20/12/11)

riverside was dropped off

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80.


----------



## barls (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Joshisgood (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80.


----------



## pokolbinguy (20/12/11)

Nice work mate. Forgot about this ol' game.

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80.


----------



## QldKev (20/12/11)

pokolbinguy said:


> Nice work mate. Forgot about this ol' game.
> 
> <<snip>>




Yep it's been around for a few years now, I think Jye started it on here after seeing it some where else. 

Good bit of fun, and a great way to sample some brews from brewers around our country.



Mods: Can you please update the rules, I put 
13. Bottles can be anything from 600ml or larger. 
this should be something more like
13. Each entry must total anything from 600ml or larger.


QldKev


----------



## manticle (20/12/11)

QldKev said:


> Yep it's been around for a few years now, I think Jye started it on here after seeing it some where else.
> 
> Good bit of fun, and a great way to sample some brews from brewers around our country.
> 
> ...



I thought it was lager? As in 'I wish my rice gulls were much lager than they are'.


----------



## radearling (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57. radearling
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80.
[/quote]


----------



## peaky (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57. radearling
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80.


----------



## mattfos01 (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.Mattfos01
56.
57. radearling
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Truman42 (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57. radearling
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80. Truman


----------



## Florian (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2.
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46.
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57. Florian
58.
59. Florian
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.Wolfman
78.
79.
80.


----------



## pokolbinguy (20/12/11)

I think Florian [email protected]#ked up. 

I think it should be (but I haven't checked all the posts above).

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian 
60.
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66.
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80. Truman
*
GUYS. It is really important you only quote/copy from the person who posts directly before you with an entry. Otherwise if you quote old/out of date/time list people get left off and then we end up with double ups.*

Cheers, Pok


----------



## ashley_leask (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2.
3.Fents
4.
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24.
25.
26. d3vour3r
27.
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32.
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46.
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57. Florian
58.
59. Florian
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68.
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.Wolfman
78.
79.
80.


----------



## pokolbinguy (20/12/11)

Dude......pay attention....!!!

If you look at the list below you will notice there is names left off the list you posted above. e.g. 68. Got to be carefull


1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45.
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian 
60.
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80. Truman


----------



## NickB (20/12/11)

Let's see if I can get 2 in a row... 

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian 
60. NickB
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80. Truman


----------



## robv (20/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian 
60. NickB
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80. Truman


----------



## Josh (21/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian 
60. NickB
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65.
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72. Josh
73. 
74.
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80. Truman


----------



## Florian (21/12/11)

pokolbinguy said:


> I think Florian [email protected]#ked up.



You're right, not sure why though, had pressed the refresh button at least twice before quoting the last entry (as usual practice in BB's etc.) out of fear for leaving someone behind. 

Anyway, whatever happened, thanks for fixing up , mate.


EDIT: just realised I 'lost' my 57, betcha that'll be drawn first now.


----------



## Thunus (21/12/11)

Josh said:


> 1.Mxd
> 2. pyrosx
> 3.Fents
> 4. peakydh
> ...


----------



## under (21/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian
60. NickB
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72. Josh
73.
74.Thunus
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78.
79.
80. Truman


----------



## adryargument (21/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47.
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52. adryargument
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian
60. NickB
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72. Josh
73.
74.Thunus
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78.
79.adryargument
80. Truman


----------



## mfeighan (21/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52. adryargument
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian
60. NickB
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72. Josh
73.
74.Thunus
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78.
79.adryargument
80. Truman


----------



## QldKev (21/12/11)

manticle said:


> I thought it was lager? As in 'I wish my rice gulls were much lager than they are'.



I wish I had a larger lager! :lol:


----------



## bowie in space (21/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29.
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52. adryargument
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian
60. NickB
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72. Josh
73.
74.Thunus
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman


----------



## seemax (21/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29. seemax
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52. adryargument
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian
60. NickB
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72. Josh
73.
74.Thunus
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29. seemax
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36. AndrewQLD
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52. adryargument
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian
60. NickB
61.
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72. Josh
73.
74.Thunus
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman


----------



## Florian (21/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29. seemax
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36. AndrewQLD
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52. adryargument
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian
60. NickB
61. Florian
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72. Josh
73.
74.Thunus
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman


----------



## 1974Alby (21/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29. seemax
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. Albainian
36. AndrewQLD
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52. adryargument
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian
60. NickB
61. Florian
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72. Josh
73.
74.Thunus
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman


----------



## pike1973 (21/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29. seemax
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. Albainian
36. AndrewQLD
37.
38.
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52. adryargument
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian
60. NickB
61. Florian
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72. Josh
73.pike1973
74.Thunus
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman


----------



## Kieren (21/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29. seemax
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. Albainian
36. AndrewQLD
37. Kieren
38. Kieren
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52. adryargument
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian
60. NickB
61. Florian
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72. Josh
73.pike1973
74.Thunus
75.
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman


----------



## pimpsqueak (21/12/11)

Wow, down to 10 spots already. Why is it that gambling and booze go so well together? :icon_cheers:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (21/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29. seemax
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. Albainian
36. AndrewQLD
37. Kieren
38. Kieren
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50.
51.
52. adryargument
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian
60. NickB
61. Florian
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72. Josh
73.pike1973
74.Thunus
75.geoff_tewierik
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman


----------



## aikendrum105 (21/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29. seemax
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. Albainian
36. AndrewQLD
37. Kieren
38. Kieren
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50. Mudd
51. Aikendrum105
52. adryargument
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian
60. NickB
61. Florian
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72. Josh
73.pike1973
74.Thunus
75.geoff_tewierik
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman[/quote]


----------



## potof4x (21/12/11)

AikenDrum105 said:


> 1.Mxd
> 2. pyrosx
> 3.Fents
> 4. peakydh
> ...



Adding myself and spaced to the list. Goodluck all.


----------



## Muggus (21/12/11)

Might so no to this one...still drinking/expecting beers from the Xmas in July Lotto. :icon_drunk:


----------



## pyrosx (21/12/11)

Muggus said:


> Might so no to this one...still drinking/expecting beers from the Xmas in July Lotto. :icon_drunk:



Dude, no crack at a "streak"? You're no a real gambler


----------



## Muggus (21/12/11)

pyrosx said:


> Dude, no crack at a "streak"? You're no a real gambler


Haha nah, i'm a shit gambler 
1 in 80 odds, tried 3 times, won once...that's enough to keep me happy! :icon_drunk:
Obviously Powerball is beyond me being 1 in 27,000,000 or something ridiculous....


----------



## Cocko (21/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29. seemax
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. Albainian
36. AndrewQLD
37. Kieren
38. Kieren
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50. Mudd
51. Aikendrum105
52. adryargument
53.potof4x
54.Cocko
55. Josh
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian
60. NickB
61. Florian
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70.
71.
72. Josh
73.pike1973
74.Thunus
75.geoff_tewierik
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman


----------



## Josh (22/12/11)

Muggus said:


> Might so no to this one...still drinking/expecting beers from the Xmas in July Lotto. :icon_drunk:



So now that you've won, you're not gonna give back? Assuming 2 lottos a year, you have to go another 18 or so years to break even.


----------



## AussieJosh (22/12/11)

Im low on beer so i will enter.



Cocko said:


> 1.Mxd
> 2. pyrosx
> 3.Fents
> 4. peakydh
> ...


----------



## Camo1234 (22/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29. seemax
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. Albainian
36. AndrewQLD
37. Kieren
38. Kieren
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50. Mudd
51. Aikendrum105
52. adryargument
53.potof4x
54.Cocko
55. Josh
56.
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian
60. NickB
61. Florian
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70. Camo1234
71. AussieJosh
72. Josh
73.pike1973
74.Thunus
75.geoff_tewierik
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman


----------



## mattfos01 (22/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17.
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29. seemax
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. Albainian
36. AndrewQLD
37. Kieren
38. Kieren
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50. Mudd
51. Aikendrum105
52. adryargument
53.potof4x
54.Cocko
55. Josh
56. Mattfos01
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian
60. NickB
61. Florian
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70. Camo1234
71. AussieJosh
72. Josh
73.pike1973
74.Thunus
75.geoff_tewierik
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman

My previous post dropped off somewhere...


----------



## pimpsqueak (22/12/11)

Somehow Camo1234 managed to drop Batz and Matfos01 off the list.

Here is the fixed version.

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29. seemax
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. Albainian
36. AndrewQLD
37. Kieren
38. Kieren
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50. Mudd
51. Aikendrum105
52. adryargument
53.potof4x
54.Cocko
55. Josh
56. Mattfos01
57. radearling
58.
59. Florian
60. NickB
61. Florian
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70. Camo1234
71. AussieJosh
72. Josh
73.pike1973
74.Thunus
75.geoff_tewierik
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman


----------



## OneEye (22/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29. seemax
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. Albainian
36. AndrewQLD
37. Kieren
38. Kieren
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50. Mudd
51. Aikendrum105
52. adryargument
53.potof4x
54.Cocko
55. Josh
56. Mattfos01
57. radearling
58. Moosebeer
59. Florian
60. NickB
61. Florian
62.
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70. Camo1234
71. AussieJosh
72. Josh
73.pike1973
74.Thunus
75.geoff_tewierik
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman


----------



## under (22/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29. seemax
30. Aussiechucka
31. Nick R
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. Albainian
36. AndrewQLD
37. Kieren
38. Kieren
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50. Mudd
51. Aikendrum105
52. adryargument
53.potof4x
54.Cocko
55. Josh
56. Mattfos01
57. radearling
58. Moosebeer
59. Florian
60. NickB
61. Florian
62. under
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70. Camo1234
71. AussieJosh
72. Josh
73.pike1973
74.Thunus
75.geoff_tewierik
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman 

Why not. Finished.


----------



## d3vour3r (22/12/11)

BOOM. we have a lottery  btw all that beer is mine ppl muhahahaha.... i hope


----------



## 1974Alby (22/12/11)

good luck everyone...and C'mon 35!!!!!


----------



## Whiteferret (22/12/11)

Damn that was quick!!
Any one want to give up one of their double numbers? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Florian (22/12/11)

whiteferret said:


> Any one want to give up one of their double numbers? :icon_cheers:



I'm auctioning off my number 61, have a look on ebay, sitting at $3.50 atm.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/12/11)

Florian said:


> I'm auctioning off my number 61, have a look on ebay, sitting at $3.50 atm.



Love you work Florian. Do you have a buy it now price.


----------



## NickB (22/12/11)

Ahahahahaha...

German ingenuity.... 

Mind you, if the BABBs raffles are anything to go by I should buy it... I'd probably win h34r:

Ps: love the new EBay layout...


----------



## vykuza (22/12/11)

whiteferret said:


> Damn that was quick!!
> Any one want to give up one of their double numbers? :icon_cheers:




whiteferret you can have my number #31. Please quote the list etc and replace my name at that number with your own with my blessing.

Good luck all!


----------



## winkle (22/12/11)

Florian made me look at that dear, its not my fault at all. :blink: 
Too slow for this one.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/12/11)

winkle said:


> Florian made me look at that dear, its not my fault at all. :blink:
> Too slow for this one.



So did you have the volume up. I have learnt to check all links before clicking :icon_cheers:


----------



## Whiteferret (22/12/11)

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29. seemax
30. Aussiechucka
31. Whiteferret
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. Albainian
36. AndrewQLD
37. Kieren
38. Kieren
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50. Mudd
51. Aikendrum105
52. adryargument
53.potof4x
54.Cocko
55. Josh
56. Mattfos01
57. radearling
58. Moosebeer
59. Florian
60. NickB
61. Florian
62. under
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70. Camo1234
71. AussieJosh
72. Josh
73.pike1973
74.Thunus
75.geoff_tewierik
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman 





Nick R said:


> whiteferret you can have my number #31. Please quote the list etc and replace my name at that number with your own with my blessing.
> 
> Good luck all!




Thanks Nick R you're a champ! :beerbang: 


Good luck all.


----------



## Cocko (22/12/11)

Florian said:


> I'm auctioning off my number 61, have a look on ebay, sitting at $3.50 atm.



You're a lucky person white ferret, did you see what Florians auction is up to!!





Edit: Political


----------



## Pennywise (22/12/11)

Florian said:


> I'm auctioning off my number 61, have a look on ebay, sitting at $3.50 atm.



Cnut :angry: 

Well played :icon_cheers:


----------



## peaky (22/12/11)

:lol:


----------



## Whiteferret (22/12/11)

Cocko said:


> You're a lucky person white ferret, did you see what Florians auction is up to!!




huh yeah right cocko you got me earlier in the year!!

always, ALWAYS do the hover :lol:


----------



## Muggus (23/12/11)

Josh said:


> So now that you've won, you're not gonna give back? Assuming 2 lottos a year, you have to go another 18 or so years to break even.


Would love to give back, but if I end up winning again I'll have no where to store all the bottles!


----------



## yasmani (23/12/11)

yasmani wants to be winning but are the numbers finished?


----------



## bradsbrew (23/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> yasmani wants to be winning but are the numbers finished?


Yasmai, you can have number 81 if you like. Would you like me to add you to the list at 81? 



Cheers


----------



## yasmani (23/12/11)

yes that is very nice for you to give to me. so i am understanding the law of this game the rules is that all people on this list send one bottle by australia post to the winning person. i can send an american indian beer or after one month a black stout beer. or of course i can win. that would be some lucky times but i would have to have a big barbq to have people help me to drink. bradsbrew thanks to you and merry happy christmas

im praying to god for 81 ! lets go.


----------



## Batz (23/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> yes that is very nice for you to give to me. so i am understanding the law of this game the rules is that all people on this list send one bottle by australia post to the winning person. i can send an american indian beer or after one month a black stout beer. or of course i can win. that would be some lucky times but i would have to have a big barbq to have people help me to drink. bradsbrew thanks to you and merry happy christmas
> 
> im praying to god for 81 ! lets go.



81 Could be a very unlucky number Yasmani. Or I suppose very lucky indeed if it comes up, if I don't win I hope you do...best of luck.


----------



## yasmani (23/12/11)

thanks you for the good wishes. 

1.Mxd
2. pyrosx
3.Fents
4. peakydh
5. Waggastew
6. Petesbrew
7. Lecterfan
8. pimpsqueak
9. bullsneck
10. QldKev
11. Fents
12. QldKev
13. Felten
14. QldKev
15. Felten
16. Ekul
17. Batz
18. Ekul
19. Pennywise
20.Ekul
21.Robv
22. argon
23. Nick R
24. adz1179
25. Pokolbinguy
26. d3vour3r
27.barls
28. Mayor of Mildura
29. seemax
30. Aussiechucka
31. Whiteferret
32. Truman
33. Keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. Albainian
36. AndrewQLD
37. Kieren
38. Kieren
39. riverside
40. adz1179
41. Itmechanic
42. d3vour3r
43. jyo
44. spork
45. NickB
46. pyrosx
47. Mikey
48. CHARST
49. yum beer
50. Mudd
51. Aikendrum105
52. adryargument
53.potof4x
54.Cocko
55. Josh
56. Mattfos01
57. radearling
58. Moosebeer
59. Florian
60. NickB
61. Florian
62. under
63. seamad
64. Awesome Fury
65. under
66. Another Ash
67.seamad
68. Rowy
69. d3vour3r
70. Camo1234
71. AussieJosh
72. Josh
73.pike1973
74.Thunus
75.geoff_tewierik
76. Joshisgood
77. Wolfman
78. Bowie in Space
79.adryargument
80. Truman
81. yasmani


----------



## Batz (23/12/11)

Missed it by that much!


----------



## peaky (23/12/11)

Gold! :lol:


----------



## keifer33 (23/12/11)




----------



## pokolbinguy (26/12/11)

When do we find out the result. I cant seem to find any results for today yet


----------



## Pennywise (26/12/11)

I think it was 81


----------



## Camo1234 (26/12/11)

Pennywise said:


> I think it was 81




What was the second and 3rd?


Yasami will be pumped! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## QldKev (26/12/11)

pokolbinguy said:


> When do we find out the result. I cant seem to find any results for today yet




I can't get any numbers either. I know there is a delay before the umbers are online, does anyone know what it is? Also does Keno run on Boxing day?

The website for use is http://www.playkeno.com.au/home.php 


QldKev


----------



## keifer33 (26/12/11)

Well checking the date last year it would appear it ran on 26/12/2010 so it appears to be a waiting game for it too come up.


----------



## QldKev (27/12/11)

Looks like game number 101 is the first game for 26-DEC-2011

http://www.playkeno.com.au/game_results.ph...=&state=NSW 

First - 15 - Felten
Second - 3 - Fents
Third - 56 - Mattfos01

Can someone please confirm the game number, and the winners

Looks like it's not me again   


Congratulations to the winners! 

QldKev


----------



## Whiteferret (27/12/11)

QldKev said:


> Looks like game number 101 is the first game for 26-DEC-2011
> 
> http://www.playkeno.com.au/game_results.ph...=&state=NSW
> 
> ...




Yeah thats how I read it too couldn't get any earlier than 101
and 100 seems to be the last for the 25th
congrats guys :beerbang: 
I think that means Mattfos01 gets mine might have too wait a little until its finished fermenting.


----------



## keifer33 (27/12/11)

Congrats guys looks like we all have to wait to July for another chance to win


----------



## felten (27/12/11)

oh snap


----------



## Fents (27/12/11)

felten said:


> oh snap



Oh double snap!

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa boy!


----------



## jyo (27/12/11)

Well done, you lucky buggers!

I reckon Yisman will be a bit upset.


----------



## petesbrew (27/12/11)

Ah bugger. Congrats lads!


----------



## QldKev (27/12/11)

Please send your beers to the following people

*1st Felton*
2. pyrosx
4. peakydh
6. Petesbrew
8. pimpsqueak
10. QldKev
12. QldKev
14. QldKev
16. Ekul
18. Ekul
20.Ekul
22. argon
24. adz1179
26. d3vour3r
28. Mayor of Mildura
30. Aussiechucka
32. Truman
34. Pennywise
36. AndrewQLD
38. Kieren
40. adz1179
42. d3vour3r
44. spork
46. pyrosx
48. CHARST
50. Mudd
52. adryargument
54.Cocko
56. Mattfos01
58. Moosebeer
60. NickB
62. under
64. Awesome Fury
66. Another Ash
68. Rowy
70. Camo1234
72. Josh
74.Thunus
76. Joshisgood
78. Bowie in Space
80. Truman



*2nd Fents*
1.Mxd
5. Waggastew
9. bullsneck
13. Felten
17. Batz
21.Robv
25. Pokolbinguy
29. seemax
33. Keifer33
37. Kieren
41. Itmechanic
45. NickB
49. yum beer
53.potof4x
57. radearling
61. Florian
65. under
69. d3vour3r
73.pike1973
77. Wolfman


*3rd mattfos01*
3.Fents
7. Lecterfan
11. Fents
15. Felten
19. Pennywise
23. Nick R
27.barls
31. Whiteferret
35. Albainian
39. riverside
43. jyo
47. Mikey
51. Aikendrum105
55. Josh
59. Florian
63. seamad
67.seamad
71. AussieJosh
75.geoff_tewierik
79.adryargument

*himeself?*
81. yasmani


Can the winners please send (pm) the people who are to send you bottle(s) your address to send to.

Please keep a list of who has sent you beer. Feedback on the beers is optional, but I know for myself I would like some feedback. 

QldKev


----------



## Rowy (27/12/11)

Thanks for running this Kev. Well done. PM already sent.


----------



## yasmani (27/12/11)

[quote post='859232' date='Dec 27 2011, 01:07 PM']Well done, you lucky buggers!

I reckon Yisman will be a bit upset.[/quote]

no because i doesnt really understand the game.


----------



## mattfos01 (27/12/11)

Oh wow! Thanks Kev for running this. Will pm nowish.


----------



## NickB (27/12/11)

Well done guys! Shame I didn't win again 

Awaiting the PM. Will not be able to send until after jan 9th however.

Cheers


----------



## Batz (27/12/11)

Posties will be busy around the winners neck of the woods, well done guys !

I have a couple you can pick from Fents.

Batz


----------



## felten (27/12/11)

I just sent my address around to everyone there, hopefully I didn't miss anyone.

If you're on my list and didn't get a PM, let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Pennywise (27/12/11)

Congrats guys, I'll sen my beers out first week in the new year when I get back to work. Happy to feedback on both.

Yasmani you need to send a beer to everyone because it's your first lotto h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (27/12/11)

Pennywise said:


> Yasmani you need to send a beer to everyone because it's your first lotto h34r:



Thems the rules


----------



## Fents (28/12/11)

felten said:


> I just sent my address around to everyone there, hopefully I didn't miss anyone.
> 
> If you're on my list and didn't get a PM, let me know.
> 
> Thanks



Just did the above too. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (28/12/11)

Hi Mate

I sent you my beer this morning. Let me know if you enjoy it. 

Cheers




felten said:


> I just sent my address around to everyone there, hopefully I didn't miss anyone.
> 
> If you're on my list and didn't get a PM, let me know.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## petesbrew (1/1/12)

Sent mine off last friday, Felten. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Fents (2/1/12)

mattfos01 i have nor received a PM yet with your address and details on where to send my beers to you?


----------



## Fents (5/1/12)

first bottle received so here goes the review.

#17 Batz scottish ale

Only received it this morning and had a note to drink straight away so in the work fridge it went.

Low carb probably due to CPBF, lovely colour and clear as anyone could want.

Really nice malt backbone, getting some earthy hops through it but not overdone. Really nice beer mate and thanks for the Batz Brewery stickers! Cheers!


----------



## Batz (5/1/12)

Fents said:


> first bottle received so here goes the review.
> 
> #17 Batz scottish ale
> 
> ...




Thanks Fents, 

I bottled one for myself along with yours and cracked it just now, carbonation was very low. This was a concern of mine at the time of bottling, it was a new keg and forced carbed which is not my prefered method. Scottish 70/- is one of my 'on tap' house beers.
If you didn't pick the one hop you certainly described it to a tee.

Batz


----------



## Fents (11/1/12)

#77 Wolfmans Stone and Wood pcific ale clone

Good beer, right colour, lots of galaxy coming through, prob needs more dry hopping tho to compete with a proper stone and wood.

Cheers for dropping it in mate, thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## Wolfman (11/1/12)

No probs at all Fents glad you enjoyed!


----------



## NickB (11/1/12)

Sorry to the two guys I owe beer to - back in Brisbane now and will endeavour to dispatch either tomorrow or Monday (don't want the beers sitting in the express bag over the weekend).

Cheers


----------



## NickB (16/1/12)

OK Fents and Felten - your beers are being sent express today, so you should hopefully get them tomorrow at some stage.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## technoicon (16/1/12)

sorry have been really busy, and had no beer in bottles. will put one of the current ones (apa) in a bottle this week and send it! sorry for the delay. you will need to wait 2 weeks for it to mature.


----------



## Fents (17/1/12)

# 21 Rob v's simcoe apa and 10min apa

Robs a legend. Sent me two beers! the simcoe was divine, seriously one of the best beers i've had and the 10min apa wasnt far behind. You need to put that simcoe apa recipe up in the recipe database if you havnt already.

# 5 Waggastews West Coast IPA

Another good beer! plenty of C hops spilling through. A touch over carbed for me but heaps better after it warmedn up a bit. top beer mate.


----------



## robv (17/1/12)

Fents said:


> # 21 Rob v's simcoe apa and 10min apa
> 
> Robs a legend. Sent me two beers! the simcoe was divine, seriously one of the best beers i've had and the 10min apa wasnt far behind. You need to put that simcoe apa recipe up in the recipe database if you havnt already.
> 
> ...



Thanks Fents


----------



## Fents (23/1/12)

# 1 MXD Schwarz

Good beer, nice and malty! Thanks for the grolsch bottle too


----------



## Fents (23/1/12)

#65 Under - Rice/Corn beer

Cream Ale? Loved it. Nice and crisp on a hot day. Wouldnt mind the recipe for this as i make a fairly good cream ale as well. Good beer!


----------



## Fents (23/1/12)

#57 Radearling Oatmeal stout

Not much of a stout guy but very much enjoyed it anyways. Drank it last week when the weather wasnt so hot, good beer!

not a bad beer yet from anyone! loving it.


----------



## keifer33 (23/1/12)

Did my beers make it in one piece Fents? They must have emptied the mail at 4:55 and I must have dropped it in at 4:56 cause it just smashed to the bottom of the post box. If they are stuffed I will arrange some new ones.


----------



## Fents (25/1/12)

not sure keifer...

who sent the st cuthbert bottle with "NW" on the top of the lid and also another bottle in the bag with "o" on the lid (had k Verooe on the bag)? (loving the peeps who send two bottles!)


----------



## Fents (25/1/12)

have also received potof4x's two beers, thanks for the double up mate, will crack into them aust day (tomoz)


----------



## NickB (25/1/12)

Hey Fents - did the Sex Panther make it to you?

Cheers


----------



## Fents (25/1/12)

sure did nick! will also hook into that tomoz! cheers...


----------



## pike1973 (25/1/12)

Fents I sent mine off today, Sorry about the delay ,it was a mixture of the post office giving me a hard time because it was liquid in the post, and working when the post office is open but because of the recent constant rain up here in Queensland and the fact that I work outside ,I finally got it away today.
Again sorry about the delay.
Adz.


----------



## petesbrew (25/1/12)

pike1973 said:


> Fents I sent mine off today, Sorry about the delay ,it was a mixture of the post office giving me a hard time because it was liquid in the post, and working when the post office is open but because of the recent constant rain up here in Queensland and the fact that I work outside ,I finally got it away today.
> Again sorry about the delay.
> Adz.


Did you get a wine pack for it? Or bubble wrap it like someone sent me once.
Lets just say I didn't get to drink it and the postie wasn't too happy.


----------



## pike1973 (25/1/12)

I bubblewraped it and then wraped that with thick cardboard and then duct taped the whole thing up . I know what your thinking but i've sent beers like this in the past with no worries . It should get there without any problems . Crossed fingers,if there are any troubles on the other end could you please let me know Fents?
Thanks Adz.


----------



## adryargument (25/1/12)

Both of mine were posted last night.
Should be received today or tomorrow.


----------



## Fents (1/2/12)

sorry guys been a bit slack in reviews, i'll try and search my brain for notes :

#9 bullsneck - dubbel 7.2%
Great beer but prob shouldnt of opened it after a full day on the sauce. was playing a game of lucky dip and its what my mate grabbed so we smashed it, or it smashed up rather.

#33 keifer - simcoe 10min ipa and exp 3% IPA
again top beers! love my hops so loved both of these, especially the simcoe. the 3% one was great too!

#53 potof4X - Cromwell bitter and Balck Diamond IPA
Cromwell bitter was ace, nice and smoooth, not over the top, well done, still yet to drink the black diamond.

Oce again thanks to the crew who have been wasting no space in express post bags and sending two beers, top work!


----------

